# help on how to install an arftermarket keyless entry in a mk4 golf



## dyllanbmx (Nov 14, 2013)

so i bought a keyless entry kit off ebay to install into my 2000 golf (as mine dosent have a factory fitted unit) and i must admit the instructions that it came with are quite useless. so i was wondering if anyone has installed an aftermarket kit for the keyless entry. or would know where to find and what wires i will need to use for this install. 
iv Googled and look around for some tips and how to's but as its not for the same car its not a great deal of help.


----------



## supermario247 (Jul 23, 2004)

Where are you located ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyllanbmx (Nov 14, 2013)

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## supermario247 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok a little to far for me to take a look at it
I installed one on a Acura but don't remember what company it was from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

If you are just doing keyless entry, without an actual alarm, this is the wiring for the car. Keep in mind, this is for the US model, but it should be close enough to be of some use. Which keyless entry model is it? 

_Biggest thing to watch for is the with or without power windows notes. _


*12 Volts* _red _(+) ignition harness 

*Starter* _red/black or red/gray _(+) ignition harness 

*Ignition* _black _(+) ignition harness 

*Power Lock *_yellow/blue _(-) driver door module in door 
On models without power windows, this wire can be found at the comfort module located under the driver side dash. 

*Power Unlock *_green/red or yellow/green _(*double pulse*) (-) driver door module in door 
On models without power windows, this wire can be found at the comfort module located under the driver side dash. 

*Parking Lights *(+) _ gray/black _(L),_ gray/red _(R) (+) driver kick, harness to rear


----------

